# How much more load can my PSU take???



## swiftshashi (May 1, 2012)

Hello to all members,
I have an ancient (2006 march) model Compaq Presario woth a 250W max capacity PSU.
Here are the specs and additional equipments I've added.
*Base Config:*
Intel Pentium 4 @ 3.06 GHz
256 MB RAM
80GB HDD
ATi Radeon Xpress 200 Series Graphics.
1 Case Fan.
1 FDD
1 DVD-RW Drive
*Current Config*
Intel Pentium 4 @ 3.06 GHz
_2GB RAM[Single Module]_
80GB+_250GB Seagate HDD_
_NVidea 9400GT 1 GB Graphics_
_2 Case fans._
1FDD
_2 DVD-RW Drives_

My question is,whether my PSU will be sufficient for further use,as I dont plan to mod my PC further except addition of one or more Case Fans(I like to keep my PC as cool as possible).Will 250W PSU be enough???Or am I putting too much load.
Initially I used to think that as Power wires coming from PSU are free,I can go on adding,but now I know I'm wrong.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 1, 2012)

I wouldn't take a shot if I were you.


----------



## saswat23 (May 1, 2012)

Unless you add anything extra that's fine. An additional fan would fine IMO. 
Else get a new 450W PSU for 0.4k. Get it from Mercury as it has 3yrs warranty unlike 1yr of other local brands.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 1, 2012)

Thanks all for the prompt reply.A couple of basic questions.

@ The Sorcerer
What happens if the PSU is unable to take that much load,will it just conk off or will it affect my mobo??

@saswat23
0.4k??Are you sure???But is it reliable??I dont play much games on my Desktop these days,but will it be sufficient for daily uses??also according to a sticky thread here,one should avoid all the local brands...whats your take on it??


----------



## asingh (May 1, 2012)

I would not try it. You can get system crash at max. load (gaming), when the GPU is stressed. Part failure and component melt down.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 1, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> What happens if the PSU is unable to take that much load,will it just conk off or will it affect my mobo??



Lot depends on the psu itself. A good one will turn off if it overheats or it takes too much load. Worse case scenario, anything can happen. 

Why not just remove the existing fans and replace it with larger/better fan?


----------



## phil2097 (May 20, 2012)

^^ he right, but better still i'd say go for a decent 400watts or a 450 watts branded power supply.


----------



## koolent (May 20, 2012)

Power Supplies are not designed for overloading.. They might go but if your PSU is good you will end burning it up or whats better, your very own motherboard.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 20, 2012)

I'm getting only Cooler Master Branded PSU's(the one I'm interested in is of Rs.2.5k 400W) or even worse i-ball made in my city.One PSU with mentioned power output of 400W was of just Rs.600.It was from Frontech(probably).Which PSU do you recommend??I dont have a budget issue,its just that I dont wish to spend too much on a 6yr old PC.Do you have any recommendations within 1k(or 2k max)??


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 21, 2012)

are u not open to online purchase? Stay away from COOLER MASTER PSU. They are good in cabby but extreme series PSU are the black sheeps. Corsair cx430v2 should be your choice.


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2012)

and OP can use the same PSU on his new rig if he makes any in the future. or continue using it. else its a waste of money to buy a new PSU every year cause the last one gave out smoke and died.


----------



## phil2097 (May 21, 2012)

yea stay away from cooler master psu...you should go for the cx430 or the VS 450 both good and decent options under 2k. You should be able to get them online


----------



## d6bmg (May 21, 2012)

Flipkart has Corsair CX430V2.
Wait for them to restock it and then buy it from them.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2012)

Corsair VS 450 is available at 2.1k which makes it a good deal IMO.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 22, 2012)

CM GX 450 & 550W are only decent models from CM. They are 80+Certified. 

Apart from these I won't recommend any of their other ones. 

Cosair VS450W or CX500 or Seasonic 520W are better options. Personally I would say Get at least 500W so that Most GFX will run on it.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys..
Finally after looking at all the worthy options(chiefly corsair),and specially considering my future options,I have narrowed down to Corsair AX1200 model.Its a 1200W unit with  price around 20.2k each.I've ordered two(one for my friend's rig) from flipkart.I got this model because I've been looking at an expensive rig building soon,and it didn't made sense to spend around 2k on a 6yr old pc.Once my new rig is built,I'll tranfer this psu to new one.
A big thanks to you guys,again!!!


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

^^ What? 
1. Congrats is in order for your purchase.
Apart from that:
2. May I now your plans for future upgrade?
3. You can run 4xGTX680s or 3xGTX690s plus many more side components with AX1200.
4. Normal price of AX1200 in the market is ~17K. So, you have spend 3K extra on that model.


----------



## swiftshashi (May 23, 2012)

It was listed as 20k on flipkart..however i chose to go the flipkart way as chiefly corsair products are not available in my city and if available,are counterfeit ones for the price of original.

I'm planning to build a high end rig(budget around 3-4 lacs) with multi gpu setup(amd radeon hd 7970 is already sourced for that) within 2months and once i'm free.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2012)

^^ AX1200 is available here at 17.5K :
CORSAIR Professional Series AX1200 1200W ATX12V v2.31 / EPS12V v2.92 SLI Certified 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

anyway, congrats


----------



## swiftshashi (May 23, 2012)

Cancelled my order at flipkart,luckilythey hadn't shipped it yet..will get it from theitware once the amount is refunded by flipkart.Special thanks to topgear.!!!


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

^ You just saved your ~3K.
BTW, from which city do you belong?


----------



## swiftshashi (May 23, 2012)

^^
Ranchi

One question to all the members out there-If its possible for you,Kindly mentionall the online stores for getting computer related components.
Thanks.!!


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

SMC International, Primeabgb, ITwares, ITDepot, Deltapage are ome of the most popular e-stores.

Flipkart is also there, but overpriced.

(google these names and you will get to know the URLs)


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 23, 2012)

MD COMPUTER also.


----------



## topgear (May 24, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Cancelled my order at flipkart,luckilythey hadn't shipped it yet..will get it from theitware once the amount is refunded by flipkart.Special thanks to topgear.!!!



you are welcome 



swiftshashi said:


> ^^
> Ranchi
> 
> One question to all the members out there-If its possible for you,Kindly mentionall the online stores for getting computer related components.
> Thanks.!!



I can mention 3 more : techshop.in, hardwire.in and techxtreme.in.


----------

